# OVH VAC Outage



## splitice (Oct 5, 2014)

For the past hour and a half all IPs routed to the OVH VAC are offline (including permanently filtered IPs from professional use). Looking at the weathermap it seems like a Capacity issue. Issue affects RBX, SBG and GRA1 (atleast).

--

Stuck on what do do?

As posted on LET, here is a script for setting an IP to "auto"/not permanent: https://gist.github.com/splitice/5db2b95ee7c80587c340. You can use this instead of the manager for scripting to set bulk IP ranges.

100% Hack Job & a large number of dependencies. Use at own risk yada yada.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 5, 2014)

Have they explained 'what' broke?

Francisco


----------



## splitice (Oct 5, 2014)

Nope, its OVH. I don't expect them to respond to a support ticket for at-least 24-hours. Total outage was just over 2-hours (less for our clients, since we moved everyone off permanent mitigation of course).


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 6, 2014)

Does not look well... http://status.ovh.net/?do=details&id=7863


----------



## splitice (Oct 10, 2014)

5 days after the outage a response is finally received asking if the server is still offline. A reminder why I will forever dislike OVH. Phone support (when you can actually get through) is the only way to get a response.


----------

